# Exporting MS Outlook 2003 Address Book?



## Alex Wilson (May 1, 2006)

My Outlook 2003 is playing up and 'Detect and Repair' cannot find anything wrong. I desperately need to save my address book before the ship goes down. How can I do that please?

Thanks

Alex Wilson


----------



## idgat (Mar 20, 2008)

The "address book" is actually your Contacts and is part of the *.pst file in whaich Outlook stores *EVERYTHING* - mail, contacts, journal, calender, etc ... whatever you use.

Locate the *.pst file(s) at the following directory hierarchy :
C:\drive
Documents and Settings
(logged on username)
Local Settings
Application Data
Microsoft
Outlook

Copy the *.pst file to a neutral location (e.g. create a directory C:\Temp)

Open Outlook

File menu -> Import and Export -> Import from another program -> (scroll down to) Personal File Folder (.pst) -> Browse ... to the C:\Temp\*.pst file location -> also check Do not import duplicates -> follow the remaining prompts to import all the old *.pst folder into your new/current *.pst file


----------



## Alex Wilson (May 1, 2006)

Thank you Idgat...I really appreciate your help.


----------

